
Why a hipster, vegan, green tech economy is not sustainable - whamlastxmas
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/hipster-vegan-green-tech-economy-sustainable-190605105120654.html
======
lm28469
You can take the most eco friendly thing in the world, as soon as capitalism
gets hold of it and start mass marketing it it just becomes another facet of
the same disgusting monster.

They pull the same shit with new social movements, especially with the lgbt
community & the clothing industry, not a single company cared until it was a
profitable market. "Save the planet! Be yourself! Love yourself! Progress! but
more importantly C O N S U M E !"

The epitome of virtue signalling.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxYoatz-
Tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxYoatz-Tw)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPmuEyP3a0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPmuEyP3a0)

